# تصميم السلالم الحلزونيه مهندس استشاري / ابراهيم عبد السلام



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (29 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم جاري اعداد محاضرات تصميم السلالم الحلزونيه لعد توافرها باي منتديات وسارفعها فقط لهذا المنتدي الغالي 
وارجو من الاخوة المشرفين ضمها للجزء الثاني بدورة التصميم الانشائي
ولكم جميعا التحيه دعواتكم بالصحه والستر وسعه الرزق


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (29 مايو 2012)

مستنيك يا بشمهندس ابراهيم 
​


----------



## هانى حميده (30 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mlo5ia (30 مايو 2012)

الله يعينك و يديك الصحة يا بشمهندس
في الانتظار ان شاء الله​


----------



## Star__eng (30 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بعلمك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك .....بس ياريت يا بشمهندس متتاخرش علينا بمحاضرات حضرتك ....واحنا متابعين الدورة بكل شوق لاستكمالها....والا تكفى اى كلمات من الشكر والامتنان على مجهود حضرتك معانا....وانا ما اتعلمتش من المحاضرات التصميم او العلم الهندسى فحسب..بل كمان انا اتعلمت التواضع واعطاء العلم والمعلومة.....واشهد الله انى احبك فى الله ...والا املك الا ان ادعو الله لك بمزيد من التوفيق والسداد.


----------



## mustafa20099 (30 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك يابش مهندس ابراهيم ولك مني اغلى تحيه ^_^


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (30 مايو 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا مهدنس ابراهيم ... ووسع الله رزقك ان شاء الله ...
ويرجى فقط ارفاق بعض صثور التنفيذ للتصميم لكتمال الفهم ان شاء الله ..
ووفقك الله لخيرى الدنيا والاخرة ..
*


----------



## ibrahim mohamed a (30 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## م السعودى (30 مايو 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : htt
​*جزاك الله خيرا مهدنس ابراهيم ... ووسع الله رزقك ان شاء الله* برجاء استكمال موضوع اSHEAR ومحاضرات الاساسات ,وتوضيح معامل التخفيض فى برامج التصميم


----------



## خالد الأزهري (30 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكبير ابراهيم ...الله يكرمكم في الدنيا والاخرة ويبارك فيكم..
بانتظار المحاضرات وستم ضمها للسلسلة وتثبيتها ايضا كموضوع منفصل لحاجة الجميع لمثل هذه الكنوز
الكلمات عاجزة عن شكركم مهندس ابراهيم ...


----------



## ر.م علي (30 مايو 2012)

نحن بانتظارك يابطل


----------



## aymanallam (30 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*
​


----------



## مهندس عاصم2 (30 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## احمد سكولز (31 مايو 2012)

تحياتى لحضرتك مهندس ابراهيم وفى انتظارك باءذن الله واتمنى ان تبدأ فى توضيح بعض النقاط الهامة التى تؤخذ عند التصميم بالبرامج الانشائية ان امكن وشكرا


----------



## sasa_8921 (31 مايو 2012)

شكرا على المجهود ونحن فى الانتظار


----------



## wagih khalid (31 مايو 2012)

*في انتظارك مهندس / ابراهيم
اعانك الله
*​


----------



## EnG_AHmD (31 مايو 2012)

باذن الله في الانتظار وفي انتظار شرح تصميم مشروع متكامل يابشمهندس ضروري الله يكرمك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## reem220 (31 مايو 2012)

الله يكرمك يا بشمهندس بجد نفسي أفهم الموضوع ده عشان ما شرحهوش في الجامعة .... ربنا يحميك ويكرمك


----------



## أشتاق لقاء ربى (1 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا م ابراهيم


----------



## الخنجر الجريح (1 يونيو 2012)

ثلاث ثوابهن في الدنيا والاَخرة : الحج ينفي الفقر , والصدقة تدفع البلية , وصلة الرحم تزيد من العمر.
(النبي المصطفى) 


​رحمك الله ووالديك في الدنيا والاخرة ورزقك من خيرات الدنيا.


----------



## eng_hnyshwky (1 يونيو 2012)

فى إنتظار المحاضرات بإذن الله


----------



## احمد بن شحنه (2 يونيو 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية ويجعل لك من كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل هم فرجا


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (2 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله لك فى عمرك وولدك


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (3 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله اعتذر للتاخير بسبب النت فاصل عندي ولم اتكمن من رفع اول المحاضرات التي سجلتها بالفعل ارجو قبول الاعتذار وقريبا يتم وضع المحاضرة الاولي


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (4 يونيو 2012)

نحن بالانتظار


----------



## احمد محسن فهمي (8 يونيو 2012)

*في انتظارك مهندس / ابراهيم
اعانك الله
*​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (8 يونيو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس ابراهيم 
رجاء شرح Composite Structures فى الدورة 
*​


----------



## هانى حميده (8 يونيو 2012)

مستنىىىىىىىىىىىىن


----------



## fahmiobadi (13 يونيو 2012)

واين المحاضرات ياباشا


----------



## engineer.ahmed85 (20 أغسطس 2012)

*شكر لك*

شكرا لك يا بشمهندس وربنا يوفقك ويجعلك زخر للامة انا استفدت جدا من دروسك وبدعيلك لانك عرفتني يعني ايه مهندس ولاول مرة ابدأ احب مجالي واحس ان الواحد ممكن يبدع فيه بعد كده


----------



## eng-wael mangament (20 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا واللة تعلمنا منكالكثير يااستاذنا الغالي بالانتضار


----------



## السيدنصير (22 أغسطس 2012)

اللهم زدة علما نافعا
واسترة فى الدنيا والاخرة​


----------



## خلص الكلام 2012 (22 أغسطس 2012)

*الف شكر يا باش مهندس ابراهيم جزاك الله خير وتسعدنا دائما بشرحك الوافى اضلك الله بظله يوم لاضل الا ضله تحياتى *
[h=3][/h]


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 أغسطس 2012)

ربنا يعينك ويوفقك يا باشمهندس وييسر لك الامور


----------



## المقاول6680 (1 سبتمبر 2012)

بصراحه انا لسانى عاجز عن شكر حضرتك لكن كل اللى اقدر اقوله ..... انه ربنا يبارك فيك وفى علمك وينفع بك المسلمين والمسلمات


----------



## civ (1 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير...


----------



## هانى حميده (1 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد بن عطيه ميدان (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## طاهر ملحم (4 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله بك استاذنا الغالي


----------



## القافله (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## shawkatbakh (5 سبتمبر 2012)

سعداء انك بخير و ننتظر عطائك الكريم


----------



## xXx_2010 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

الموضوع تأخر منذ 3 شهور !!


----------



## خالدالمصلاوي (6 سبتمبر 2012)

الله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك يااستاذ


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (7 سبتمبر 2012)

الله يكرمك


----------



## عكاشة عباس (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك واوسع الله فى رزقك فى المال والصحة والولد*


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (7 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم​


----------



## السيد محمد الزميتى (7 سبتمبر 2012)

_*مستنيك يا باشمهندس*_


----------



## ibrahem nenga (11 سبتمبر 2012)

يعنى الناس قعدت تدعيلك ويا بطل ويا باشا وكتر خيرك والكلام الحلو دة كله
وفى الاخر تخلى بيهم طب كنت عملت البوست ليه من الاول
مش عارف اقولك ايه ليه تعشم الناس وخلاص


----------



## خالد الأزهري (11 سبتمبر 2012)

يا ريت الناس قبل ان تبدا في الكلام الفارغ ان تكلف نفسها بمراجعة المشاركات الاخيرة للعضو الذي (يتبرع) لكم بمعلومة انا واثق ان الكثيرين منا يبخل بعشرها ...


> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t324933-17.html#ixzz26Bw7ojRN
> 
> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم
> انا اتشرف بيك باي وقت ولكن التمس لاخيكالعذر حيث اننني امر بظروف عصيبه لان هناك عصابه قامت بخطف ابني الصغير وطلبت فديه ولسه الامور بس امبارح بعد الفجر واخدوا الفديه وابني رجع فارجوك التمس لاخيك العذر وعموما ليكم جميعا التحيه وشكرررررا ليك


----------



## حمزهههههه (11 سبتمبر 2012)

علي بركه الله


----------



## السلفي355 (11 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووور يا بش مهندس على مجهودك الجبار


----------



## المهندس الامين (11 سبتمبر 2012)

ibrahem nenga قال:


> يعنى الناس قعدت تدعيلك ويا بطل ويا باشا وكتر خيرك والكلام الحلو دة كله
> وفى الاخر تخلى بيهم طب كنت عملت البوست ليه من الاول
> مش عارف اقولك ايه ليه تعشم الناس وخلاص


 غفر الله لك!! اتقول هذا مع الاستاذ ابراهيم؟؟ الذي قدم الكثير من المحاضرات القيمة التي لا تجد لها مثيل في المواقع العربية واقل ما يمكن ان نقدمه له هو الدعاء في ظهر الغيب له ولاهله بالحفظ والتوفيق.. وبوجود الاستاذ ابراهيم وامثاله من الذين ساهموا ولا زالوا في رفد المهندسين العراب بالخبرات والنصح والارشاد نعلم باننا على الطريق الصحيح لبناء امتنا .. فوالله يا اخي الكريم استميحك العذر فلقد اذيتني بهذا الرد ...... وشكرا


----------



## mohamed_nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

اين ملفات الدوره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (8 فبراير 2013)

شكرا للاخ خالد الازهري على التوضيح لم نكن نعرف بما جرى للاستاذ نسال الله له و لعائلته الحفظ من كل شر


----------



## ayman aboraia (16 فبراير 2013)

فين التصميم؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mohmoftah (30 مارس 2013)

كم انت كريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## ALIENG2000 (31 مارس 2013)

نحن بانتظار الدورة


----------



## محمداحمدالصبري (31 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خير ... زكاة العلم نشرة وفقك الله


----------



## محمود علام (7 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا مهدنس ابراهيم ... ووسع الله رزقك ان شاء الله ...


----------



## samara111 (8 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zine eddine (9 ديسمبر 2013)

دائما.متاءلق...
بارك الله فيك.....


----------

